# Schwinn New World



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a year and value on this?  Is this a lower model than the Paramount?  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 15, 2011)

New Worlds were two notches down in the Paramount/Superior/New World line.  Honestly they are really nice riding bikes.  Instead of the Cr/Mo tubing of the Paramount and Superiors, it uses "Schwinn Seamless" tubing.  Serial numbers as far as I know follow the usual Schwinn format.  I have a 1947 that was allegedly a velodrome rental bike (dural hubs, fixie, drop bars, flip-flop stem and a Persons "racer" saddle"), and have seen a couple of articles on the web that  said they were not "real racing bikes".  Any Paramount or Superior parts were available on them, and I haven't seen the cranks that are on the picture before.  An Ashtabula with flutes?  A-OK in my book.  These are nice bikes with comfortable geometry but fall in the black hole of  "classic balloon era diamond frames".  Don't tell anyone how nice they are!  more threads are at:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?8809-Age-on-Lightweight-Schwinn-New-World&highlight=1940
and
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?4216-1940-schwinn-new-world&highlight=1940
Ride it, you'll like it!
Edit- with the rear-facing drop outs and welded seat tube clamp, its probably pre-1940/1941, and I think they started building them in 1937 or 1938.  Forward facing drop outs were used on New Worlds (at least) before WWII.  And that is all I know.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it for sale? I'm interested.


----------

